# Tramming a Bridgeport Mill by Tom Davis



## HMF (Oct 18, 2010)

In this PDF, Tom Davis shows how to tram a Bridgeport mill.

Enjoy!


Best,

Nelson


----------



## piniongear (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, there are different ways to skin the cat.
I use a homemade holder for the dial indicator and a 9 inch outer race from a ball bearing.
The indicator foot goes on the surface of the bearing race. This keeps you off the table grooves and the race is dead flat.
With the pics I show me doing something different that tramming the table, but to tram the table the indicator foot is on top of the race.
pg










Here is what I sometime use and is what is in place on the bearing race pic.
This is a Noga 'Nogaflex' and sells for around $60. No deflection at all. Zero.




pg


----------

